# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Sondazh:Sop me i mire ne #shqiperia

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

1: AcCeSsS 

 2: Parmisti 

 3: Lukas

 4: Adaes 

 5: klajd

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Po e jap un voten i pari.Duke i njohur pak a shume mendoj se Parmisti (Renato) 

me duket Sop lider ne kanalin #shqiperia.Accesss esht nje user i ri ne server.Lukas 

nje nga gardat e vjeter te Albasoulit,dhe klajd po ashtu.Adaes nuk e njoh fare.*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Un votova Adaes meqe eshte e vetmja femer qe kemi ne staf.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## El_Culpable_

*Voten e dhashe per PARMISTI pasi me duket ni nga SOP-at me te denje.
Eshte aktiv,jo shum menjemodh*  :perqeshje:  *, dhe i komunikueshem me stafin.
Edhe ADAES eshte 1-she por vetem njerin mund te votoja.
Rrespekte per KlaJd , Lukas Dhe AcCeSsS , se edhe kta e meritojne Acc.
*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Parmisti is the Best! Te Tjert Jan Sa per figur*

----------


## MaDaBeR

kLaJd o figur :P

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Vallaj na keni zon ngushtë  :perqeshje: 
Tani t'gjithë t'mirë jan po qe puna me zgjedh , zgjedh Lukas  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

Parmisti esht vota ime per parmon

----------


## DENIS

Mes Parmistit dhe Klajdit sdija cin te zgjedh se jan cuna te mire te dy, por duke qene se klajd ka bere pjese dhe ne stafin Ircop vendosa Klajd... 

DENISI

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

po une ku jam ne sondazh re  mos beni hilera  :perqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

Ma merr menja se per access vec mr elbasanlliu ka votu lol

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Ma merr menja se per access vec mr elbasanlliu ka votu lol


 :pa dhembe:  Se ke gjet ka votu anDixx.

----------


## Star.

Por Zgjedhja Ime Esht Lukas....

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Se ke gjet ka votu anDixx.


Ou..pse me dhe anDixx e ka qef ket accessin mer :P

----------


## Parmisti

*Pershendetje!*

Te gjith Sop-at jemi te mir pa diskutim,perderisa na kan dhen ate besim per tna ngritur ktu ku jemi..Suksese Stafit AOP-SOP-IRCOP qe ta cojm kte komunitet ku shtyjm kohen,aty ku ka qen vite me pare,aty ku koha kalohej mësë miri..


*PaRmO*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> *Pershendetje!*
> 
> ..Suksese Stafit AOP-SOP-IRCOP qe ta cojm kte komunitet ku shtyjm kohen,aty ku ka qen vite me pare,aty ku koha kalohej mësë miri..
> 
> 
> *PaRmO*


Kte gje do e deshiroja shume..por me kto operatoret e rinj me then te drejrten

duket vertet misjon i pamundur..

----------


## Adaes

Pershendetje!

Vota tashiiiiiii nuk thuhet, e di i fejushmi vete qe eshte per te  :perqeshje:  Jo se cunat e tjere si kam si yje eee, mos ma merrni per keq, ju kam koleget me te mire te gjitheve!

Doja vetem te thoja qe #stafi SOP, AOP, IrCOP, sado i panjohur ose i ri mund te jete per disa usera, po mundohet te mbaje gjalle kete komunitet dhe jep kontributin, mesa mundet ( se dhe sezon pushimesh tani). Ndoshta nuk jemi perfekte, rendesi ka te jemi ne harmoni me njeri tjetrin dhe te ecim perpara  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Etilen, ska gje lal, rendesi ka qe je ne dijeni se jam SOP, edhe pse sme njef  :buzeqeshje: 

Adaes

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Qenkeni ber si pakica kombetare )_

----------


## EDUARDI

> _Qenkeni ber si pakica kombetare )_


hahahha
Tao si te kam vlla mire ti, ca thuhet ka ndonje nga garda e vjeter apo jo?

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

P.S. Etilen, ska gje lal, rendesi ka qe je ne dijeni se jam SOP, edhe pse sme njef  :buzeqeshje: 

Adaes[/QUOTE]

Vallai edhe pse ste njof,nuhatja me thot qe je nje njeri ndryshe nga ato virtuozet

e vegjel ne staf.Pastaj mjafton qe je e fejushmja e Parmos,se ve ne dyshim qe je

Perfect Girl..  :shkelje syri:

----------

